# [Ayuda] Amplificador estereo para automovil



## Gonzalonal (Dic 2, 2009)

hola que tal? Este es mi primer posteo en el foro asi que aprovecho para presentarme y para pedirles su ayuda. 
Eh estado leyendo varias modelos de amplficadores para automovil en el foro pero no encontre ninguno que con certeza fuera aplicable a mi proyecto, asi que les paso a contar a ver si me pueden ayuda.

El stereo de serie de mi auto es de 4 canales (2 parlantes adelante y 2 atras) como los de la mayoria de los autos. Recientemente compre un subwoofer y una potencia, o amplificador. A la señal de audio para la potencia la tuve que sacar de los parlantes traseros ya que el estereo no tenia señal de previo para amplificador o tambien llamada señal de alto voltaje como los que traen los estereos de alta gama ya sean pioneer o parecidos. El amplificador permitia este tipo de entrada asi que no hubo inconvenientes, direcatamente de los cables de los parlantes traseros al amplificador.

El inconveniente surge cuando le cambie los parlantes al auto, tanto los traseros como los delanteros, les puse unos componentes adeltante y unos coaxiales atras, ambos de 50 watts RMS cada uno. El problema reside en que el stereo de fabica no tiene suficiente potencia para tirar bien estos parlantes (tengo entendido que tira 15 watts RMS por canal) por lo tanto me preguntaba que tipo de amplificador deberia armar para tirar bien estos parlantes y sin cambiar el estereo del auto, es decir tomando la señal de la salida de parlantes del estereo como hice en el caso del subwoofer.
Bueno espero haberme echo entender, sino por favor preguntenme con todo gusto se los aclaro de nuevo. Bueno, muchas gracias de antemano, saludos.
Gonzalo


----------



## JoniDf (Dic 8, 2009)

Hola fijate el datasheet del TDA7386 es de 4 salidas x 30w , es un circuito sensillo , y suena bien


----------



## Gonzalonal (Dic 8, 2009)

gracias jonidf, ahora me fijo. Es posible conectar directamente la salida ya amplificada(por el estereo) de cada parlante a la entrada de  este amplificador o deberia poner algun tipo de conversor? de ser asi,cual es su nombre y se pierde mucha calidad de audio con este conversor?


----------



## JoniDf (Dic 15, 2009)

Hola ! ahi ya no sabria responderte , ya que el tda7386 amplifica señales chicas ( mp3 , celular , diskman , etc ) es posible , no estoy seguro , que puedas dañar la entrada del integrado al ponerle la salida ya amplificada del estereo , pero te repito , no estoy seguro por ahi lo pones y no tenes ningun problema 
Saludos!


----------

